# Problems with Component Video cables and my DVD player/TV...



## WrittenFromUtopia

I just bought component cables for my DVD player/TV today, and when I hooked them up and use the "Component IN" channel on my TV, everything is a blue hue. The red input doesn't seem to make a difference in the picture. If I unplug one of the cables, it goes to black and white, but never the full color picture it should be. Is this a cable flaw or a DVD player/TV flaw?? The DVD player is brand new and is a name brand, along with the Television (Panasonic DVD player, Sanyo flat tube TV set).


----------



## ReformedWretch

Try changing the plugs around, on ocasion the jacks on the device are not colored correctly. Switch them up, especially the blue and green ones.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

I tried that, maybe I'll fudge with it some more. Do you think it would be bad cables though? I hope it isn't the player or set...


----------



## ReformedWretch

If there is no fix, I would guess it's the cables. I have had that problem before and it was always the jacks labeled incorrectly.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> If there is no fix, I would guess it's the cables. I have had that problem before and it was always the jacks labeled incorrectly.



I messed with them as much as I could. All I get is either black&white, all pink, or all blue.


----------



## Augusta

We just recently had this problem Gabe and hubby found out that he had to go into the settings on the DVD player and turn on Component Cable. It may not have been the default setting as it is an HDTV player and we were using the red, green, blue component cables. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> We just recently had this problem Gabe and hubby found out that he had to go into the settings on the DVD player and turn on Component Cable. It may not have been the default setting as it is an HDTV player and we were using the red, green, blue component cables.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yay!!!!! This worked. Thank you so much!


----------



## Augusta

Cool, glad it worked.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Never thought of that. I've had to do that with video game consoles, but never a DVD player.


----------

